
California Lawmakers Combine Net Neutrality Bills to Better Fend Off ISP Greed - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/california-lawmakers-combine-net-neutrality-bills-to-be-1826918944
======
masonic
And then _this_ happened:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17359361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17359361)

